# 485 Spouse dependent visa



## bishal123 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi, i am currently in post study work visa 485. I want to put my wife as my dependent in same visa. I have some queries regarding application?
1. Is the application paper based or online?
2. Form to be filled is 1409 or another?
3. While filling form who will be the main applicant?
4. What are the documents that i need to attach, for both of us?

Please help me through this question. It would be a great help. Thank you.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

I found this link for you to read: http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/485-


----------

